# SQL Abfrage. Nur den ersten eines Blocks



## Ben2000xx (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe vereinfacht folgende Datenstruktur (diese bekomme ich im Endeffekt über mehere joins):

AirlineID Flugnummer Datum

01 100 01.01.2008 16:00
01 101 01.01.2008 17:00
02 102 01.01.2008 18:00

Ich möchte jetzt die AirlineIDs nach den Flugdaten sortiert bekommen. Die IDs brauche ich aber einzeln.

als Ergebnis also:

02
01 

und nicht

02
01
01

Die IDs nach Datum sortiert auszugeben ist kein problem

SELECT AirlineID FROM tab_flugplan order by Datum desc

Jetzt wäre hier ein Distinct hilfreich was leider nicht zugelassen ist. (ORDER BY items must appear in the select list if SELECT DISTINCT is specified.)

Auch Subqueries sind nicht zugelassen. (The ORDER BY clause is invalid in views, inline functions, derived tables, subqueries, and common table expressions, unless TOP or FOR XML is also specified.)

Jemand eine Idee wie ich die Ids in der gewünschten reihenfolge sortiert bekomme?

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Okt 2008)

select AirlineID from
(SELECT AirlineID, min(datum) as md FROM tab_flugplan group by AirlineID) 
order by md


----------



## Ben2000xx (1. Okt 2008)

Tausend Dank SlaterB!


----------

